# 3 different walks today



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

I am working a lot this week so I made it up to Craven today,when we went on 3 walks to different places.
First we went to the forest,where there were big sticks.








Old air raid shelters

















And rabbit holes








Then we went to some formal gardens








Where there were deer,although one had lost it's head.








And then a riverside walk.


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Well he clearly enjoyed it, far too busy to even give us a Craven wooooo.

Loved the airshelter pic lol just a lead disapearing into a dark hole


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

sailor said:


> Well he clearly enjoyed it, far too busy to even give us a Craven wooooo.
> 
> Loved the airshelter pic lol just a lead disapearing into a dark hole


I was a bit worried when he went into the shelter,there could have been anything in there.And he seemed to take aaaaaaages to come back out again.


----------



## mugatea (Jun 2, 2011)

Very nice pics, an adventure with the dog is the perfect day out!


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

I can't believe you tried to bury Craven :blink: poor boy just as well you forgot to take his long line off


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

How deep and long that tunnel is? I love that formal garden..


----------

